# cream cheese



## pnutsmoker

has anyone smoked cream cheese? Just don't know how to go about doing it. Any help would be great.


----------



## got14u

I wood think the same as any other cheese. Just maybe a little shorter in time. I would think the softness would really absorb the smoke. If you have a MES or some kind of rack with very small open areas I would use that....good luck. I'm sure someone has but I haven't.


----------



## pnutsmoker

Well the cream cheese is in the smoker ill but pic up when its done.


----------



## smoking snow

it is great on a bagel with smoked salmon


----------



## got14u

How long do you plan on smoking it ?


----------



## pnutsmoker

I'm thinking like 2hr pr side.


----------



## got14u

I usually do cheddar 2 1/2 hrs total. And that is plenty of smoke..just to let ya know. Make sure to post up some pics..I'm very interested in the cream cheese.


----------



## fatback joe

I've smoke a cheese cake before, but never just a block of the cream cheese.

FWIW I didn't care for the smoked cheesecake.


----------



## fire it up

Thanks for the tip, don't think I would have tried it but glad to know it wasn't a good thing.  Neither are cream filled chocolate Tasty Kakes evidently.


This is going to be interesting.  Hope you go easy on the smoke, I have to figure the cream cheese might pick up a lot more smoke flavor than a regular block would.
What are you planning on doing with it?


----------



## raceyb

I'm going to smoke about 24 oz of cream cheese and make a dip with it for our Xmas party so this thread looks very interesting. Our weather here in Florida is cooling off, so it shouldn't be a problem doing a cold smoke.

What do you guys think would be good for a hickory smoke? About 2-3 hours maybe?


----------



## rivet

Be aware that cream cheese has a much lower melting temp than natural cheese so you may be faced with melting issues. From what I've read in the post, the smoking times seem a bit on the long side.

Even at 100 degrees cream cheese will melt.


----------



## raceyb

My cream cheese will be smoked on a day when it is below 50 outside with only 2-3 coals to smolder the wood.


----------



## got14u

I think 2 hours is pushing it..I guess it would depend on how much smoke you produce during that time. Cream cheese should really pick up the flavor fast. I wonder if it will take very long to meld the flavor all the way through also. I smoke a lot of cheese but never have done cream.


----------



## rhage2

My wife really likes Cream Cheese, I definitely have to try this one. 

I tried using Raceyb's idea about using a small amount of charcoal except I used about 5 coals instead of just two or three to smoke some different kinds of regular cheese and could sure tell the heat was up a bit on my cheese smoke. The cheese didn't melt or sag so I guess I didn't get it too hot. 

On the Cream Cheese I will definitely only use a couple of charcoals if the melting point is lower than regular cheese..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will get my new smoker finished this next week and am looking forward to smoking about 25 lbs of Salmon and my first smoked ham for Christmas. It is going to be nice smoking without having to worry about temperature fluctuations and being able to consistently have the temp I want, so cold smoking should be a lot easier...time will tell.

rhage2


----------



## dave54

I did 3 8 oz ones yesterday with the el cheapo /cardboard box/ soldiering iron from another post. smoked for an 1 1/2 hours and it turned out good 
my wife and i ate one and sealed the other 2. good with crackers even better after room temp and had it with smoked potato chips


----------



## oneeye

I have smoked soft cheese homemade from goat milk before. I used apple wood for its mildness. It came out very well.


----------

